# How would you react to aliens?



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2013)

There's a ton of science fiction works about first contact with extraterrestrial life, most of which are extremely cliche of "omg aliens are invading".  Let's try and avoide that cliche.  However given how much effort we put into trying to find life out there in the universe if we were to ever make contact how would you react to the news?

Like several scenarios the most likely is we find life on europa or somewhere in our solar system.  How would you react to them finding life in our solar system.

However also how would you react to us finding intelligent life off our planet.  Either communicating with them through radio or actually coming to earth.

Also if it were something like the movie E.T. how would you handle being the first person to come across them?  Like they don't know anything about the earth and you are the first person to come across them.

And no they aren't here to destroy the earth, humans or subjucate us.  Also no not tentacle monsters for our japanese schoolgirls.  Also not amazon women from Amazonia here for snu-snu.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 9, 2013)

Frankly I'd rather let somebody else make first contact with them if I had the choice.

But really I'd be quite positive about alien life visiting earth unless they're looking to turn us all into liquid, farm us, or invade our digestive tracts.


----------



## Vega (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd introduce them to the furry fandom.  :v


I'd actually be pretty excited to see another race.  ^_^


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 9, 2013)

Wanna yiff? :v


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 9, 2013)

This would be the whole world's armies reaction
Anyway I don't know what to do or how to react. I do believe there is life in some other galaxies, but I doubt they will ever show up here... who knows...


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 9, 2013)

If I was avoiding cliches, then the alien probably wouldn't speak English. So it would be very awkward if I am the first human with contact and I can't even communicate. Even a wave or a handshake could be a death threat in their language.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> If I was avoiding cliches, then the alien probably wouldn't speak English. So it would be very awkward if I am the first human with contact and I can't even communicate. Even a wave or a handshake could be a death threat in their language.


Oh man learning their language would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd react by building a space fence to keep them out.


----------



## Percy (Mar 9, 2013)

The only way I'd know is if it actually happened.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 9, 2013)

What if these aliens had to wear a spacesuit before coming down to our planet? For one, they might look incredibly intimidating. The human spacesuit would actually look pretty terrifying if aliens saw it, since it's a giant thing that looks like it has a huge soulless eye taking up the whole head. Otherwise, maybe if they were suited, we might not realise they are alien. They might just look like a weirdo in a strange-looking motorbike outfit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Mar 9, 2013)

If they arrived in my back garden, I'd take them inside and play them a selection of my favourite music. Don't ask me why, but there you go.

But if they found them on Europa or something, I'd probably go up to my friend who doesn't think there's life anywhere but Earth and say "Ha! I told you we weren't the exception!".


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 9, 2013)

I'd assume they contain bacteria/viruses my immune system has no defense for.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm with Percy on this, you can speculate on how you'd react till hell froze over but you wouldn't really how you'd react till it happened.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry, double post. internet's being a bastard again.


----------



## badlands (Mar 9, 2013)

any race smart enough to reach us would do some research before hand. (assuming they didn't want to kill us all) they would know that appearing on earth would illicit a hostile response. i would expect them to set up on another planet in the solar system and wait for us to find them


----------



## Teal (Mar 9, 2013)

badlands said:


> any race smart enough to reach us would do some research before hand. (assuming they didn't want to kill us all) they would know that appearing on earth would illicit a hostile response. i would expect them to set up on another planet in the solar system and wait for us to find them


 They use the internet as research.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 9, 2013)

Get some xenophilia action going awww yeah


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 9, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I'd assume they contain bacteria/viruses my immune system has no defense for.



If they're intelligent enough to travel between planets, I'm sure they'd be afraid of things like our common cold killing them as well. I'm sure they'd be wearing fulling contained suits and sterilizing them when entering or leaving their craft to keep themselves and ourselves safe. We already do that ourselves with vehicles that land on Mars to keep any possible microbial life from being affected by our own planet's contaminants.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Mar 9, 2013)

How did the Indians react to Columbus?  I'd do that.


----------



## 1nf1n1reaver (Mar 9, 2013)

(Providing that they have done research before coming down to our planet and spent many painful hours learning our language (or english at least)). I would purposefully speak complete gibberish and pretend I didn't understand a word they were saying. This would make them believe that they had wasted time learning a language we do not even speak forcing them to retreat and try to learn/ check the language we speak (afterwards they would come back). Lather, rinse, repeat >: D
But seriously I have to agree with Percy. I have absolutely no idea how I would really react if I ever met an alien.


----------



## Azure (Mar 9, 2013)

I would call upon the courage of The Emperor, summon the Inquisition, and bring death to the Xenos scum.




LizardKing said:


> Get some xenophilia action going awww yeah


foul heretic(also, your avatar reminds me a lot of NEPTAR from Adventure Time. STOP DANCING DAMN YOU!!)


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it's safe to assume that they will not be humanoid... or even vaguely resemble anything earthlike, so I'd probably be shocked by the sight of something completely new, possibly vile and nasty-looking


----------



## Artillery Spam (Mar 9, 2013)

Nuke them.


----------



## Corto (Mar 9, 2013)

It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 9, 2013)

I can't react to something which does not exist!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> There's a ton of science fiction works about first contact with extraterrestrial life, most of which are extremely cliche of "omg aliens are invading".  Let's try and avoide that cliche.  However given how much effort we put into trying to find life out there in the universe if we were to ever make contact how would you react to the news?
> 
> Like several scenarios the most likely is we find life on europa or somewhere in our solar system.  How would you react to them finding life in our solar system.
> 
> ...



Life in our solar system? Amazed and delighted, especially if it was more than goo on a rock. 

Intelligent life? Amazed, delighted, loneliness would dissapeare for a long time, bewildered and afraid. As Hawking suggested, what if alien species are colonial and sweep through the universe searching for habitable planets to exploit? You said they aren't hear to subjucate us, but that might be a fiendish lie and you're one of their scouts! 

How would I handle ET? Badly.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 9, 2013)

I would be overjoyed at the news of intelligent extraterrestrial life. Of course, after a while I might get a little frightened at the possibility of hostility between us and them.

There would be so much new scientific work to be done and so much knowledge to be gained. There's the possibility that the aliens could be vastly more intelligent than humans and could be able to easily communicate with us. They could be unimaginably different from us as well. 

Life in the solar system would also be fantastic to find, although I would doubt it would be very 'intelligent'. Still it would give us more information on how life can arise and how the familiar biological processes found on Earth can be either similar or different to this new life. (I can't say whether I would be more excited to find that life elsewhere is different: not carbon based, no DNA, etc. or similar to earth life. Both possibilities are intriguing.)

I would handle an "E.T." very badly indeed... (Probably call the police, or the mental hospital)


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 9, 2013)

Its not that i would be worrying about reacting to the aliens visiting.

I personally would try to show them i mean no harm or the very least try to show them around and try to communicate.

I would be more worried about how if some how the government found out i was harboring a alien or not telling them they would torture me/kill me.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 9, 2013)

Unintelligent life on another planet: "Cool." Then I'd go back to my own life.

Intelligent life on another planet: "Super cool !" Then I'd go back to my own life while keeping an eye on news about it.

Intelligent life coming to our planet and I was the first to meet them: Going to assume they were intelligent enough to not visit Earth completely without knowledge... 
I'd like to show them what humans do best; Limitless imagination, arts, music, and the seemingly endless ability to always endure.


----------



## badlands (Mar 9, 2013)

Teal said:


> They use the internet as research.



god help us if they find the furry fandom.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 9, 2013)

"No habla espanol"


----------



## Sar (Mar 9, 2013)

I would have phone sex with them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 9, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Life in our solar system? Amazed and delighted, especially if it was more than goo on a rock.
> 
> Intelligent life? Amazed, delighted, loneliness would dissapeare for a long time, bewildered and afraid. As Hawking suggested, what if alien species are colonial and sweep through the universe searching for habitable planets to exploit? You said they aren't hear to subjucate us, but that might be a fiendish lie and you're one of their scouts!
> 
> How would I handle ET? Badly.


I have to disagree with Hawking on that one.  If a intelligent species has the capability of travelling light years to meet us they would have the technology to terraform non-inhabited planets or not even need to live on a planet and probably don't need anything we have.


Dragonfurry said:


> I would be more worried about how if some how  the government found out i was harboring a alien or not telling them  they would torture me/kill me.


Eh, personally I think they would try to not fuck up and piss them off.  Obama would probably realize, "hey they have the technology to visit us and are so far ahead of technologically that doing something that would piss them off and may cause a war would be a very bad idea".


----------



## Teal (Mar 10, 2013)

badlands said:


> god help us if they find the furry fandom.


 They are able to alter their form and take the shape of a humanoid fox.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

Teal said:


> They are able to alter their form and take the shape of a humanoid fox.



Oh lord.

As an otter I think a fox is an unworthy form, and they are clearly inferior life forms for thinking a fox would be an appropriate form.


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Mar 10, 2013)

I wouldn't be too amazed at finding life on another planet. Life actually existing on more than one planet in all the universe? Not really gonna be surprised on that one. If more life was found in our solar system, it would probably be bacteria so I wouldn't be too interested. I would just skim an article and go back to reading a comic book.

If intelligent aliens were to make contact with us, I would be kinda interested in a nerdy way. I would be like, '_wow beings that are more advanced than us. I wonder if they have any cool things to trade or can revolutionize our technology or something. They probably think completely differently then we do, though. After all, their cultures and entire biology hasn't mixed with a single human one.' _

If they were to touch down on Earth, I would be too worried about my siblings catching any alien flus and dying to be too excited about it. I need tons of shots just to go _overseas, _and it's illegal to make contact with a previously uncontacted, closed-off Native town because whatever I'm carrying might kill a few people. I can't imagine what someone from a different planet might be carrying and what it could do to us. It cold do anything from kill us horribly or make us see in only shades of yellow.


----------



## Recel (Mar 10, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Oh lord.
> 
> As an otter I think a fox is an unworthy form, and they are clearly inferior life forms for thinking a fox would be an appropriate form.



Now, now. Let's not start another feud over which one of the two is the most slutty form in the universe, shall we? :V


----------



## Hewge (Mar 10, 2013)

If the aliens looked like Aubreys' avatar, I'd be pretty okay with it.

I'd also maybe be completely _horrified._


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

I think aliens would be a pretty screwed up thing.

Think about it: 1. they've mastered space flight, which means 2., that on their world, where Darwinian selection is more than likely present, they've successfully conquered all other species on their planet, including those that resisted their ascent, and so 3. they're our apex predators, if only because they found space flight a more rational out-come to wasting resources until a galactic extinction event.

Thankfully however this is both more frightening and comforting than the idea of extra-terrestrial life: it's called the "Rare Earth Hypothesis." So many dead worlds, and ours might be the statistically anomaly.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 10, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> I have to disagree with Hawking on that one.  If a intelligent species has the capability of travelling light years to meet us they would have the technology to terraform non-inhabited planets or not even need to live on a planet and probably don't need anything we have.



I agree with this, its likely that on top of FTL capable ships and terraforming they would also have the ability to acquire all their resources through peaceful means, so in m opinion its unlikely that they would come here to invade.


----------



## cobalt-blue (Mar 10, 2013)

Take me with you.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 10, 2013)

unf unf


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I agree with this, its likely that on top of FTL capable ships and terraforming they would also have the ability to acquire all their resources through peaceful means, so in m opinion its unlikely that they would come here to invade.


If we ever did come across a species with faster than light capability and they did contact us it would probably be something like we're technically in their territory, or we're in disputed territory between two races.


----------



## Bambi (Mar 10, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> If we ever did come across a species with faster than light capability and they did contact us it would probably be something like we're technically in their territory, or we're in disputed territory between two races.


S'alright.

We'll stage a sit in on their Death Star.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 10, 2013)

Ricky said:


> unf unf



Wow, Ricky already speaks their language. 

Hrrruf arf unf oo-wow-wow to you too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 10, 2013)

That's an interesting question. As much as I'd love to say "I'd be happy to meet them and see what they are like." I can't because the reality of the situation would be insane.

 Scientists would go wild, religions would go wild (to say the least), the atmosphere would almost certainly be planet-wide panic. And our panic might be well placed because unless the aliens arrived in the spirit of inquiry or diplomacy they would probably be here to plunder or take over. 

Personally I'd be very cautious but hopeful. And no matter what pretext might bring aliens to Earth I would be pretty inspired because hey, we aren't alone.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 10, 2013)

"Oh Mr. Alien, you have such a big probe~ Please be gentle!"


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd invite them to watch a movie marathon of the worst alien films ever made-Plan 9 From Outerspace, Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, Reptilian, etc.
Then if they're not to shocked by all that, I'd take them to a sushi bar and get them tanked on sake. Nothing greater than drunk aliens. And maybe do some karaoke with them afterward. But they can't stay at my place, I live in a one bedroom apartment and my dog has claimed the couch/futon as his bed.


----------



## Ames (Mar 10, 2013)

>rape


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 10, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> I'd invite them to watch a movie marathon of the worst alien films ever made-Plan 9 From Outerspace, Santa Claus Conquers the Martians, Reptilian, etc.


They'd probably need subtitles.


----------



## SilverCat (Mar 10, 2013)

If an alien species had the means to discover life on our planet, travel to it, and make contact us, that would mean that the species is far beyond us scientifically. That, to me, would be terrifying. Look what humans have done, they have either enslaved or closely studied everything on the planet that they can see. All in the name of science. In the name of advancement. We have designed things from slaughterhouses to fish farms, because it has the ability to improve the lives of the members of the human population. Im not saying that this is the only motive of a potential visitor. They could be here purely for scientific discovery. But when we explored earth, did we think to attempt to communicate with the new species we found? Did we make allies with them? No.. So thats why it would scare me a whole lot. Also, the way we look at other planets that have life or a sustainable atmosphere is "could we colonize this planet next?". Perhaps, in the same way, a visitor cares to only find a planet to colonize. They could do exactly what expanding nations and civilizations on earth. They could move us, force us into their rule, govern us, enslave us. 


tl;dr The thought of aliens finding our kind freaks me out


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 10, 2013)

It depends, are they sexy aliens?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That's an interesting question. As much as I'd love to say "I'd be happy to meet them and see what they are like." I can't because the reality of the situation would be insane.
> 
> Scientists would go wild, religions would go wild (to say the least), the atmosphere would almost certainly be planet-wide panic. And our panic might be well placed because unless the aliens arrived in the spirit of inquiry or diplomacy they would probably be here to plunder or take over.
> 
> Personally I'd be very cautious but hopeful. And no matter what pretext might bring aliens to Earth I would be pretty inspired because hey, we aren't alone.


Hopefully everyone would be able to keep calm long enough to not shoot them.  That would not be a good way to start off.


d.batty said:


> It depends, are they sexy aliens?


Well in that case the aliens visiting you have mouths, vaginas, anuses,  buttcracks, hands, chins, armpits, inside of elbows & knees, inside  of legs, feet lined with razor sharp glass barbs.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 11, 2013)

If they're Asgard, I'd rejoice.

If they're Goa'ould, I'd run for my life.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> If they're Asgard, I'd rejoice.
> 
> If they're Goa'ould, I'd run for my life.


I loved the hell out stargate, stargate atlantis and stargate universe. . . Damnit now you gave me the sudden urge to go watch all of the episodes again.

But what I would do if aliens came to visit me in particular and travelled through a wormhole I would do this-
[YT]DO3uHdYTYiU[/YT]

If they were visiting the human race in particular I would want internet access to their version of the internet.  I wonder if they have a alien version of l4d2, it'd probably be called left4xenos2 or something.  I just hope their version of the internet isn't filled with pictures of their pet animals with captions over them and posting messages to everyone about what they ate for breakfast.

If it were just bacteria in our solar system I would hope that they would be able to study the bacteria's genetic composition to learn how it can survive in such harsh conditions, cause it would give home in terraforming the planet.  If you can just inject genes into plants and the like it would make it far easier for life to exist on the planet and potentially open up the opportunity of making a string of bacteria capable of transforming previously uninhabitable planets into habitable.  If we find a bacteria or something on mars or on a asteroid or europa it would be extremely good news for potential terraforming other worlds.


----------



## Cid_Nielcen (Mar 11, 2013)

I would react the pretty much the same to finding microbial life on Europa or making contact with a distant intelligent life form.  I would spend a lot of time pondering all of the possibilities of the universe and mentally cataloging which ones are no longer relevant.  After that, I would try to anticipate how the news would change things on Earth and affect my life.

I can't remember if it was Dr. Michio Kaku or Seth Shostak from the SETI Institute that said this, but I agree with them.  The aliens that make contact are not the ones to be afraid of.  The aliens that make the trip to Earth are.

If aliens showed up on our doorstep, they would more than likely be here to destroy us.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> I would react the pretty much the same to finding microbial life on Europa or making contact with a distant intelligent life form.  I would spend a lot of time pondering all of the possibilities of the universe and mentally cataloging which ones are no longer relevant.  After that, I would try to anticipate how the news would change things on Earth and affect my life.
> 
> I can't remember if it was Dr. Michio Kaku or Seth Shostak from the SETI Institute that said this, but I agree with them.  The aliens that make contact are not the ones to be afraid of.  The aliens that make the trip to Earth are.
> 
> If aliens showed up on our doorstep, they would more than likely be here to destroy us.


That would be Kaku.  I have to agree with him though.  They may not be here to kill us all, but we probably won't like why they showed up on our planet.

The most likely scenario other than a "kill us all" is that we've become technologically advanced enough that we've got their attention and want to annex us to prevent us from becoming adversaries if we advance further.  Like rather than kill us all or let us become a potential future threat we get annexed.  That would suck a shit ton.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 11, 2013)

Another thing to consider is from the book adapted by the original Twilight Zone series-episode "To Serve Man". . ."It's a cookbook!"


----------



## Roon Sazi (Mar 11, 2013)

My reaction would depend on how screwed we are. Are these the aliens from Contact? Eh. Are these the aliens from Independence Day? Start hanging out with Will Smith. Are these the xenomorphs from Aliens? FUCK THIS I'M GONNA GO GET A ROPE AND GOOGLE "NOOSE"!


----------



## Demensa (Mar 11, 2013)

Cid_Nielcen said:


> I would react the pretty much the same to finding microbial life on Europa or making contact with a distant intelligent life form.  I would spend a lot of time pondering all of the possibilities of the universe and mentally cataloging which ones are no longer relevant.  After that, I would try to anticipate how the news would change things on Earth and affect my life.
> 
> I can't remember if it was Dr. Michio Kaku or Seth Shostak from the SETI Institute that said this, but I agree with them.  The aliens that make contact are not the ones to be afraid of.  The aliens that make the trip to Earth are.
> 
> If aliens showed up on our doorstep, they would more than likely be here to destroy us.



Maybe it's just me being optimistic and naive, but I don't see a "kill everyone" scenario as being particularly likely. I think that they would be just as curious as us and would at least hesitate before deciding to get rid of us. Of course the main factor determining that is: Do these aliens see intelligent life as something special, that needs to be preserved?


----------



## benignBiotic (Mar 11, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Maybe it's just me being optimistic and naive, but I don't see a "kill everyone" scenario as being particularly likely. I think that they would be just as curious as us and would at least hesitate before deciding to get rid of us. Of course the main factor determining that is: Do these aliens see intelligent life as something special, that needs to be preserved?


The only reason I can think of for a_ kill everyone _scenario is the aliens want our resources and don't want to share. 
Yet I feel like sufficiently intelligent aliens would see the pointlessness in killing for killing's sake. It's not like we'll be a threat to anything off Earth for a long time.

Here's an idea that came up in a philosophy course in college. What if the aliens that show up are -not- intelligent. What if a capsule, or meteor, or whatever containing a dozen unintelligent aliens just landed on Earth. I guess it doesn't change the question much, but it raises a different set of intellectual quandaries.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 11, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Here's an idea that came up in a philosophy course in college. What if the aliens that show up are -not- intelligent. What if a capsule, or meteor, or whatever containing a dozen unintelligent aliens just landed on Earth. I guess it doesn't change the question much, but it raises a different set of intellectual quandaries.


You mean like the movie "Evolution"?


----------



## Demensa (Mar 12, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Here's an idea that came up in a philosophy course in college. What if the aliens that show up are -not- intelligent. What if a capsule, or meteor, or whatever containing a dozen unintelligent aliens just landed on Earth. I guess it doesn't change the question much, but it raises a different set of intellectual quandaries.



We would probably try and quarantine them and study them for a long time.  It would be surprised if they were ever allowed outside of a laboratory (If they could even survive without assistance)
Maybe I'm just missing the point, but I feel like it raises _less_ intellectual issues than intelligent life arriving on Earth.
 Or do you just mean that they wouldn't hesitate in trying to kill us, because they have no moral values?  Of course it's hard to define intelligence as well, when we're talking about things we have never seen...


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd yiff them.

The entire race.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 12, 2013)

Zaraphayx said:


> I'd yiff them.
> 
> The entire race.



*At the same time?!*


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 12, 2013)

Hewge said:


> *At the same time?!*



I am a quantum being with an unbounded wiener.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2013)

Hmmmmm-maybe barbecue'em, portion them out and serve them to people with fries, coleslaw and soft drinks. Kind of an alien meat happy meal.
Then again my dog is in the horny way, so maybe mate him with their females and create the next new fad pets.
Oh who am I kidding, I'd make them my slave army and have them conquer the Earth for me. Then maybe I'd go with the second option.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 12, 2013)

I'd ask for a ride back to my home planet.


----------



## Recel (Mar 12, 2013)

Hateful Bitch said:


> I'd ask for a ride back to my home planet.



I'm sure they would love to make a trip to Uranus. :V
Couldn't resist...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 12, 2013)

The first thing I would say would be: "I fucking told ya. I told y'all they are real."
Then I'd go about flailing arms and yelling in fear, because I know the reception they would get, is the one of guns and surgery tables. Retaliation would occur


----------



## Symlus (Mar 12, 2013)

I would stay in my house until I see what the aliens wanted from us.


----------



## Outcast (Mar 12, 2013)

It's going to play out like an Independence Day scenario... then all we'll need is _The Fresh Prince_ to play center-stage.


----------



## Magick (Mar 12, 2013)

If they seemed capable of peaceful interaction I would do my best to act politely and kindly, learn a bit about them all and try to start things off on the right foot/tentacle/wing and what have you. Would be preferable to being subject to beings with advanced technology and weapons or being their personal servants...



d.batty said:


> It depends, are they sexy aliens?



Garrus get!


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 12, 2013)

They'd most likely all be like Roger from American Dad.


----------



## Magick (Mar 12, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> They'd most likely all be like Roger from American Dad.



I'll be bringing a whoopass stick if that be the case.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 12, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Hopefully everyone would be able to keep calm long enough to not shoot them.  That would not be a good way to start off.
> 
> Well in that case the aliens visiting you have mouths, vaginas, anuses,  buttcracks, hands, chins, armpits, inside of elbows & knees, inside  of legs, feet lined with razor sharp glass barbs.


So your saying I should use a condom?


----------



## Magick (Mar 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> So your saying I should use a condom?



Put some trojan armor on the trojan


----------



## Ricky (Mar 12, 2013)

d.batty said:


> So your saying I should use a condom?



Yeah, you don't want to get the alien prego -- you'd create a new species :\


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 13, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised, its stupid to think only earth in the entirety off everything has life on it.
I'd be pretty happy though to see them, my hope would that there would be an exchange in technology, learning cleaner and more efficient ways of energy from each other. I would also try to teach them the Forerunner mantle of preserving all life in the hopes that i would have an army of uber conservationist aliens at my side.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 13, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, you don't want to get the alien prego -- you'd create a new species :\



Xenomorph and Predator tried that once. Didn't end well.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Mar 13, 2013)

I'd be like, "HELL YEAH! I FUCKIN KNEW IT".


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 13, 2013)

Two words- ALIENS! LOL!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 15, 2013)

Wait I just thought of a another idea.  How would you react if weren't the first person and instead someone you knew was hysterical and freaking out and showed you?

Would you pour a bucket of ice water on them and tell them to calm down?  Or would you be hysterical as well?  Less of a "how would you react?" and more of a "would you be panicking or trying to calm people down?"  Like they're completely hysterical the cat is out of the bag, people in the neighbouhood know, the local media is on the way, the police are coming and you have to keep everyone calm.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Also no not tentacle monsters


It would suck without this. :V
Seriously, though, if I were the first person, I would Neil deGrasse Tyson and give him the alien, he is the only one to be trusted.



CannonFodder said:


> Wait I just thought of a another idea. How would you react if weren't the first person and instead someone you knew was hysterical and freaking out and showed you?


I would punch him then steal the alien, then do the thing mentioned before.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 16, 2013)

Trap 'em and sell recordings of them over the internet, especially rule 34.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> It would suck without this. :V
> Seriously, though, if I were the first person, I would Neil deGrasse Tyson and give him the alien, he is the only one to be trusted.
> 
> 
> I would punch him then steal the alien, then do the thing mentioned before.


That is actually probably the most rational response.  Everyone will be thinking the dude has lost his mind and then Tyson would know how to break it to the public.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 16, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Wait I just thought of a another idea.  How would you react if weren't the first person and instead someone you knew was hysterical and freaking out and showed you?
> 
> Would you pour a bucket of ice water on them and tell them to calm down?  Or would you be hysterical as well?  Less of a "how would you react?" and more of a "would you be panicking or trying to calm people down?"  Like they're completely hysterical the cat is out of the bag, people in the neighbouhood know, the local media is on the way, the police are coming and you have to keep everyone calm.



I may not panic or go hysterical, but I wouldn't have a clue what to to, so I would probably just do nothing.  I'm bad at calming people down.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 16, 2013)

Reality wise-First shock, then think to myself 'COOL!' And ask what took you guys so long to get here. And share some earthly beverage (alcoholic of course). 
Then again, they might get drunk on. . .coffee, who knows. In any case, I would try to be as friendly and gracious to them. Then check out what type of entertainment they have (visual-as in television/movie type, music, etc). And offer them some earth technology (DVD/blu-ray and CD players along with discs for both for them to watch and listen).

And I'd ask if I could see their ship and perhaps take a ride just to the moon and back-to once and for all put the controversy to rest-(did we really land on the moon or not-I'm a doubter).


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Overall fear with a bit of curiosity.
I mean, there's this creature that we don't know about, that came from outer space somewhere to our planet for who knows what reason.
That would scare me.
It's the fear of not knowing.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Mar 18, 2013)

It depends on whether they're fuckable or not.


----------



## Aggybyte (Mar 18, 2013)

I would offer to be their servant so they won't kill me.


----------



## Lycanthropictendancies (Mar 18, 2013)

"Can I see your landing permit, and have you undergone Quarantine procedures?" 

Then I might see if there were any business opportunities, introducing advanced technology and medicine to Earth.

If not, I'd ask if there were any decent job opportunities elsewhere in the galaxy.


----------



## Ramses (Mar 18, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> "Oh Mr. Alien, you have such a big probe~ Please be gentle!"



If I met aliens, I would feel pretty sure that I was about 10 seconds away from an anal probe.
Depending on my mood - and on how the day was going so far - I would either run like hell, or tell them, "fine, whatever, but buy me a drink first."


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd fuck all of them to death.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 19, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> I'd fuck all of them to death.



Especially if they looked like Ren or Miu (DearS) I bet.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 19, 2013)

Ahkmill said:


> I'd fuck all of them to death.



If they don't rape you with their anal probe first, right?


----------



## Stigmatox (Mar 19, 2013)

EXTERMINATE!!! EXTERMINATE!!! EXTERMINATE!!!


----------



## Stigmatox (Mar 19, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Especially if they looked like Ren or Miu (DearS) I bet.



i am so glad there's someone else who knows about that show!


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd be like "FUUUUUUCK YAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!" and throw the biggest fuckin' party the world has ever seen.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 23, 2013)

Honestly, I like the idea that was used in Close Encounters of the Third Kind. We won't be able to communicate with them very well, but they say music is the universal language. So why not play them some notes and see what develops? Maybe it'll turn into a sweet interplanetary jam session...


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 23, 2013)

Now are we talking aliens like Yuki Nagato and Mizuho Kazumi? Or something really bugly?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 24, 2013)

If they existed, One thing about aliens I would ask to them would be:

"Your customs, accent, and behavior sure seem similar to the stereotypical (insert ethnic minority here). Are you sure this is not intentional?"


----------



## Midyin (Mar 24, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> There's a ton of science fiction works about first contact with extraterrestrial life, most of which are extremely cliche of "omg aliens are invading".  Let's try and avoide that cliche.  However given how much effort we put into trying to find life out there in the universe if we were to ever make contact how would you react to the news?
> 
> Like several scenarios the most likely is we find life on europa or somewhere in our solar system.  How would you react to them finding life in our solar system.
> 
> ...



Death by Snu-Snu would be awesome.... just saying...

BOT
How would I react to Aliens? Hmmm.... With a shovel.. :twisted:


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

I believe in life on other worlds.  However I believe that if they are intelligent and not just wild animals or space worms then their development is pretty much equivalent to or lesser then ours.  If aliens came to earth (with peaceful intent) I'd try to find some way to reach their arrival zone to see them in person.  After rubbing it in my friends noses about how they didn't believe in life on other worlds, of course.


----------



## Neoi (Mar 26, 2013)

Id be a little frightened. I discover a species hidden away for a long time, I wouldn't know how dangerous or cunning it was. It could take over the planet and enslave all humans for all I know


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd go Will Smith on them and hit them in the face.


----------

